# Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics* Team Socal



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought it was a great meet with a great turnout. There are quite a number of people here in Socal that has very competition worthy systems. Such friendly and knowledgeable folks. I had a wonderful time and did not notice how time just flew. The sun just started setting and 5:45pm showed on my clock when I left  

As said many times, those who are local and do not come to these meets are truly missing out big time. 

Pics will be posted up shortly.

Here's my album for those who don't want to scroll down :
http://picasaweb.google.com/mobster909/DIYMAMeet


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

wow! some real nice lookin stuff there!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

I'll try to dedicate posts to certain members and their cars.

I'll start with Buzz's car. *The Phass Monster*

Great Great sound with a very interesting music collection. I love how he knows every song he plays and gets you ready for his favorite parts of the songs.

system breakdown:
DRZ9255
PPI DCX 730
3 way front stage
all Phass speakers
DLS ultimate amps
1 phass amp for tweets









































a very musical sub:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

next up is the *SEAS monster*! aka George aka cvjoint 

It difficult not to get a boner when looking at the 10" excels in the doors.

His system does very very well with his type of music (electronica). Also has great imaging for having a 4 way front stage. He has midbass up the yingyang.

































looks much bigger in person IMO
















stolen from his install log:

























his install log: http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23034


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

Time for michaelsil1

system:
drz9255
focal utopia Be tweets
Seas mids (forgot model)
Focal 3" mids
JL w7 13.5"

Great imaging and great vocals. Micheal also knows his music like buzz. His music literally 'moves' him  









what are you looking at Jeff? it's all STEALTH








stealth other than this black, which will be replaced to match everything else
"be's in the trees, seas in the knees" but what's at the feet???


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

Now the *BRAX monster* aka Jo4ne33

Very nice tonality and imaging. I love how low those 6.5"s go. Very very nice sounding system. I wish I can afford the gear in his car. 

His install is just beautiful and it's all done by his own two hands. 

system:
F1 status processing + HU
Audison VRx amps
Brax Matrix 1.1 tweets
Brax Matrix 6.1 PP mids
2x IDQ 12 v2 IB'd


buzz auditioning:

































































pic from prior meet:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

time for the *HYBRID monster*. BigRed. Jim Becker!

Love the vocals, highest stage i've ever experienced. Imaging is dead on. 


jim and wattslok:








micheals turn. Look close enough to see the "Automotive Entertainment" license plate holder. R.I.P Mike Gendusa


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

*Is the far right sub not wired up?*




>


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

that was actually an old picture i stole from his install log.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



James Bang said:


>


Can someone explain what is going on here?


Also, I loooove F#1 stuff. :drool:


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



bikinpunk said:


> Can someone explain what is going on here?
> 
> 
> Also, I loooove F#1 stuff. :drool:


Looks like a ported sub of some type, unless that little thing on the right is some kind of PR........otherwise its ported i'd say.

All very nice installs


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



bikinpunk said:


> Can someone explain what is going on here?
> 
> 
> Also, I loooove F#1 stuff. :drool:


 I built the enclosure so the port on the right lines up with the ski hole opening in the back seat and his installer built the trim panel for looks.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

Bikin, that is a ported 10" Phass sub

the port lines up perfectly with the pass through in the armrest of the back seat.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

wow I'm drooling over those 9255's  

Too bad I just signed up on dyi or else I would have gone.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

Time for Mr. Keven K's car. 

Kevin's car sounds awesome. imaging is dead on, eye level. wonderful tonality. nice midbass and sub bass. it's a great all around system.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



demon2091tb said:


> Looks like a ported sub of some type, unless that little thing on the right is some kind of PR........otherwise its ported i'd say.
> 
> All very nice installs





Mr Marv said:


> I built the enclosure so the port on the right lines up with the ski hole opening in the back seat and his installer built the trim panel for looks.





fredridge said:


> Bikin, that is a ported 10" Phass sub
> 
> the port lines up perfectly with the pass through in the armrest of the back seat.


I think it's a ported box.  


Actually, at first glance I thought it was a dome range of some sort. I was like "wtf" is that doing in the back seat? lol. I see the port now.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



James Bang said:


> Time for Mr. Keven K's car.
> 
> Kevin's car sounds awesome. imaging is dead on, eye level. wonder tonality. nice midbass and sub bass. it's a great all around system.


dual midbass? FTMFW! Bet that setup cost a pretty penny.


----------



## gsxrtin (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

a big thank you to everyone that let me listen to their car. a special thank you to domi8or and big red for lokking at my car to give me ideas. wish i could hang out longer but i had to get back to the wedding. looking forward to the next next meet


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



bikinpunk said:


> dual midbass? FTMFW! Bet that setup cost a pretty penny.


what's not shown is his 4 zapco amps in the trunk. Also his subs, which i believe are 13" utopias.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

There were more setups that I didn't get a chance to get interior pictures of. Maybe those can post up pictures of their own setup if they wish. i do have exterior pictures though.


Fred (fredridge): That DLS 3 way fronts have great tonality. the ONLY flaw I can think of is that you're going passive. Everything else is great, especially the install and looks of everything. 









Danny (DOMN8R) : also very nice tonality. That h650 is very nice. with more deadener, I think there is much more potential, even though it already sounds very nice and has great imaging.
:no pics:  

Keith (monkeyboy83) : love those pods on the dash, Very nice imaging and staging. 









Dave ( Bluto Blutarsky) : simple question: how the hell did you get imaging like that in a 3 way passive setup?????? good stuff man.










I didn't get a chance to listen to:
redcalimp5
don pisto's 18"
camry_tuner









WaTTsLOk187










Not being able to listen to some systems just gives me more to look forward to at the next meet. 
Good times, Great systems, Cool people, Good pizza/bagels, and Being able to hang out with fellow enthusiasts and learn is just some of the benefits of attending these meets.

I really enjoyed meeting everyone and seeing familiars faces again. It was truly a pleasure.

I think that about sums up my experience at the meet. Sorry if it's short


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

Very nice summary and pics!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

whoops, I totally forgot about the most important person. Myself  

I took home the award for best rim:

























not taken at the meet:

















Fin


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



James Bang said:


> camry_tuner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've listened to my car many times, and im a college student, hence the messy trunk. Also, that amp rack and sub box was built by james, designed by me.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



dbTroy said:


> *Is the far right sub not wired up?*


I got them all wired since. I blew an amp that one time. I now have all the wires run behind the scenes and use some banana plugs for show


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

Dam!
I missed this meet! I hope to be at the next meet w/ a system to show (I finally got my car from the bodyshop and I can begin the transformation). 

BUzzDG, 
Your system went through a major transformation from the last time I listened to it. I heard it with Diamond D7 amps, a small phass amp, DcX730 and a Clarion DXZ868(touch screen panel), correct?

What do you love best from your new setup? PM a few CD titles to pick up, cause the last time I was there I wrote 3-4 down and they were all excellent. Still listening to Al DeMeola and SRV you recommended.


Every setup is looking and I bet sounding good! Anyone thinking of competing this year? Big Red I believe is from reading his posts, anyone else?
Carlos


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

BigRed will be competing. He will represent Team Hybrid and also us here ... *TEAM SOCAL*


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



camry_tuner said:


> you've listened to my car many times, and im a college student, hence the messy trunk. Also, that amp rack and sub box was built by james, designed by me.


Jeff tried to setup a swapmeet in his trunk...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, I am hoping to bring back the trophy to socal!!!


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a grea time meeting everyone, and also hearing your systems. And Bluto was right....I was planning on only staying a couple of hours, and ended up leaving when the sun was setting, around 5pm.  

Good times!


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

thank you, JB for the pics & effort


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

redcalimp5 said:


> I had a grea time meeting everyone, and also hearing your systems. And Bluto was right....I was planning on only staying a couple of hours, and ended up leaving when the sun was setting, around 5pm.
> 
> Good times!


Ha, yea it is an all day thing. As long as the little lady knows it is too its all good. Telling them see you for brunch and then showing up for dinner might cause some friction.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



bikinpunk said:


> Can someone explain what is going on here?
> 
> 
> Also, I loooove F#1 stuff. :drool:


That is my set-up so I will answer your question. But first, I must give some serious props and thanks to James Bang for the work he did here. Awesome, James. I had no idea you were going to capture and describe everything the way you did. You really brought the meet to reality for all of us, even those who were there. 


Now to the question. You are looking at a Phass SW1025, ported in a 1.49 Cu. Ft. Box built by Mr. Marv. That's the port to the right. You can't see the box because the front of it is attached to a vinyled baffle that seals off the cabin from the trunk. The baffle was cut to showcase the driver and the port. When my seats are up, the port fires directly through a cut-out in my arm rest. See attached photo.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

That 10" sub is really amazing. I found it to be very musical and was capable of some nice 'umph'. It kept up every note buzz threw at it. I would of thought it was at least a 12", if it wasnt' visible.

I also think it is the way everything was set up. The port through the ski-pass is awesome and the baffle sealing off the trunk is ingenious

you get the umph of a port and the benefits that IB setups have.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

this post makes me happy to see all the DIYMA but sad that im 20hrs away


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



sr20det510 said:


> Dam!
> I missed this meet! I hope to be at the next meet w/ a system to show (I finally got my car from the bodyshop and I can begin the transformation).
> 
> BUzzDG,
> ...



Hey Carlos,

Sorry we missed you man!! It was a great meet. Hope you can make the next one. Yes, I replaced the Clarion DXZ865 with the DRZ9255, and I sold my Diamond amps to a couple of guys in France and replaced them with the DLS Ultimate A2 which runs my Phass DM52 mid-range (which I added since the previous meet), the DLS Ultimate A3 which runs my Phass 6.5" mid-woofers, and the DLS Ultimate A6 which runs my Phass sub. The Phass AP2.25i still runs my Phass tweeters.

What I love best about my new system is what I describe as its great overall coherency from treble to bass (no one region stands out from the other), the tonal balance I have been able to achieve and the lack of midrange and treble brightness, the imaging and the improved dynamic capabilities. As James Bang put it to me, it's as though my system grew "muscles." I am still working on further tuning tweaks so when you hear it next I am sure I will have made further improvements. I have no plans to change equipment.  I will send you some more music suggestions. I am glad you like the Al DiMeola and Stevie Ray Vaughn cds. I played the DiMeola cd a few times on Saturday.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd love to hear it next time, so all others.......back off!!


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Wish I coulda made it  Was sittin in a dentist parking lot  

Next time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

OgreDave said:


> Wish I coulda made it  Was sittin in a dentist parking lot
> 
> Next time.


Next time use mapQuest and you won't go to the wrong place.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



James Bang said:


> what's not shown is his 4 zapco amps in the trunk. Also his subs, which i believe are 13" utopias.


You are correct, sir!  

ZAPCO C2K-3.0 on Scan D3004/6600 tweeters
ZAPCO C2K-6.0 on ATC SM75-150 mid domes
ZAPCO C2K-6.0 on Scan 18W Revs
ZAPCO C2K-6.0 on Focal Utopia 33WX's

Btw, the HU is an Alpine DVA-7996 and the dsp is an Alpine PXA-H700 connected together via optical cable.

Thank you, James, for taking the time and making the effort to take the pics, post 'em, and describe the different set-ups. You've been helpful to more people than just me. Much appreciated!


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



kevin k. said:


> You are correct, sir!
> 
> ZAPCO C2K-3.0 on Scan D3004/6600 tweeters
> ZAPCO C2K-6.0 on ATC SM75-150 mid domes
> ...


This was the first meet I've been able to attend, and I had a great time. I didn't have a chance to get with Bluto and BigRed this time, but hopefully next time I can hear you guy's setups.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Yes, I am hoping to bring back the trophy to socal!!!


Hey Big Red, I have to hear your set up next time we get together, man. Hopefully, that's before you run off to compete!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

as long as you are'nt competing against me I should be fine


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> as long as you are'nt competing against me I should be fine


LOL. No plans to compete; at least not yet.  Before I even consider doing that I have to make sure my lady won't put me out on the porch to sleep!!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'd love to hear it next time, so all others.......back off!!


HA HA


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



redcalimp5 said:


> This was the first meet I've been able to attend, and I had a great time. I didn't have a chance to get with Bluto and BigRed this time, but hopefully next time I can hear you guy's setups.


 I was asking which car was yours and I came up empty.  Definitely next time, hopefully by then I will have a subwoofer working with my new HU. 
Sure hope this exchange/repair goes as well as my experience with Henry's Auto Radio/Linear.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



James Bang said:


> Jeff tried to setup a swapmeet in his trunk...


You shoulda looked in my back seat and trunk. I had 4 10" focal 10v'1s, 4 eD 8's, and a 15" TC 3000. Coulda robbed me and made some bank man, lol.

I really want to hear more vehicles, I'm VERY motivated in completing my setup. Love the photos. Great job James! And if you want, you can hear my 18 on Wednesday


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**










what's under the radio?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

iirc, it's the controller for his F1 processor. the older bigger ones.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I think it said H990, but not sure



James Bang said:


> iirc, it's the controller for his F1 processor. the older bigger ones.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

its the controller for the H900 F1 processor, the one that you can use with any optical out HU, not the bs alpine came up with in the H990 with ion bus that forces you to use their head unit  I'm don venting 

It is a few years old, but I found this to be an upgrade from my 701  I'll never go back


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

BigRed said:


> its the controller for the H900 F1 processor, the one that you can use with any optical out HU, not the bs alpine came up with in the H990 with ion bus that forces you to use their head unit  I'm don venting
> 
> It is a few years old, but I found this to be an upgrade from my 701  I'll never go back


 And exactly whose optical out HU would one choose to use over your current one.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Single Din. Or any radio without a touchscreen. Or a radio without a TV style screen at all.

If someone was in to that sort of thing


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



kevin k. said:


> You are correct, sir!
> 
> ZAPCO C2K-3.0 on Scan D3004/6600 tweeters
> ZAPCO C2K-6.0 on ATC SM75-150 mid domes
> ...


No problem. It's my pleasure to be able to listen to and take pictures of these great setups. 

Thanks for letting me enjoy your sounds.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**

some very cool stuff, are most of you coming up to marv's? love to hear your cars  i hope to have two or three customers cars at marv's bbq this year, all sq-oriented installs, though nothing as crazy as i am sure guys on here do interms preping hte car and what not but should be fun 

fred, you gonna ever switch out your stock HU?


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



simplicityinsound said:


> some very cool stuff, are most of you coming up to marv's? love to hear your cars  i hope to have two or three customers cars at marv's bbq this year, all sq-oriented installs, though nothing as crazy as i am sure guys on here do interms preping hte car and what not but should be fun
> 
> fred, you gonna ever switch out your stock HU?


that's going to be about a 5-6hr drive. i might go and spend a few days up there.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes I will be there. I was told that Marv gave me the green light to come so I am really excited to be around "my kind of people" 

Love your work simplicty, although I have not seen one install that looked that simple 

we have been beating on Fred to change his head unit and go active. I guess we have'nt twisted the armbar enough to have him tap yet


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BigRed said:


> yes I will be there. I was told that Marv gave me the green light to come so I am really excited to be around "my kind of people"
> 
> Love your work simplicty, although I have not seen one install that looked that simple
> 
> we have been beating on Fred to change his head unit and go active. I guess we have'nt twisted the armbar enough to have him tap yet


if he goes active hes gonn have to either redo the bakc layout or have very little poewr to the subs  

its simple compared to the crazy amps everywhere subs all over the places installs hehe...its simple in taste, we both know often thse installs require the most un-simple build to get the outcome to look like that hehe 

b


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



simplicityinsound said:


> some very cool stuff, are most of you coming up to marv's? love to hear your cars
> 
> 
> Dah Buzzman and his Mazda 6 is planning to be at the Marvelous One's barbecue. Wouldn't miss this gathering of music lovers and cool people.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

actually you guys kind of got me.... I am going budget active for now... job situation means can't do much now, but I have that frx-456 sitting here and am going to get another amp... so same H/U for now, but will change the crossover points and see how that helps stage height and blend with the midrange and tweets.

Bing, I need to get in there and see what I can do, but with the fog on the plexi and wanting to add a third amp I was thinking maybe remove the plexi and float a third amp above the others....I was thinking of another removable cover like the subs have.... I was also thinking of contacting Dom and seeing if he could help with that.... and then hopefully when job situation works out get a new h/u... probably something alpine with an h701


Buzz- crossover points on your setup as it would be a good place for me to start since locations are similar



simplicityinsound said:


> fred, you gonna ever switch out your stock HU?





BigRed said:


> we have been beating on Fred to change his head unit and go active. I guess we have'nt twisted the armbar enough to have him tap yet





simplicityinsound said:


> if he goes active hes gonn have to either redo the bakc layout or have very little poewr to the subs


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Outcome of Socal Meet 1/19/08 *Pics**



simplicityinsound said:


> some very cool stuff, are most of you coming up to marv's? love to hear your cars  i hope to have two or three customers cars at marv's bbq this year, all sq-oriented installs, though nothing as crazy as i am sure guys on here do interms preping hte car and what not but should be fun
> 
> fred, you gonna ever switch out your stock HU?


Drove up to Marv's bbq last summer... had a great time even though my Accord couldn't go.  

Will be there this summer, too... god willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Buzz- crossover points on your setup as it would be a good place for me to start since locations are similar


Fred, are you planning to go 2-way or 3-way front comps. active?


----------



## Roc_My_Tims (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello, not trying to topic jack, it was just suggested to me this topic would be a good place to look for help:

( copied from my previous post )

new to the board I'm trying to work with an installer who will help me make the best choices for a good inexpensive system, I'm trying to learn this craft and do some of the work myself or assist the installer but need someone to help with harder projects i might not want to try myself, ie ( tv install, reverse camera, amp tuning ) 

If anyone knows what there doing and is in southern california willing, to help me with my system, please let me know?

of course i'm willing to pay for the help, but i'm looking to do alot myself to learn and keep install cost down, so i have more money in my budget for wuality materials. 

the car i'm doing this to is an 07 nissan frontier


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

3-way... midbas in doors, midrange in kicks and tweets in pillars



Buzzdg said:


> Fred, are you planning to go 2-way or 3-way front comps. active?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Roc, I think i asked you previously what part of cali do you live in?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing you "old" guys as well as meeting the new guys this year and getting a chance to hear some of these great cars! BTW, for those not familiar the BBQ is not a "free for all" and we have limited space again so if you are not on my "list" you better contact me soon!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> Looking forward to seeing you "old" guys as well as meeting the new guys this year and getting a chance to hear some of these great cars! BTW, for those not familiar the BBQ is not a "free for all" and we have limited space again so if you are not on my "list" you better contact me soon!


Marv, ygpm now. 


hmm, If these local meets are this fun, I wonder how Marv's bbq is like. 
We had pizza at our meet, but BBQ sounds much better. yum


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Almost forgot, raffles are started so get your tickets now!  
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29066
I need to get this one moving as I have a lot of costs and a lot more great gear to give away this year!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

James Bang said:


> Marv, ygpm now.
> 
> 
> hmm, If these local meets are this fun, I wonder how Marv's bbq is like.
> We had pizza at our meet, but BBQ sounds much better. yum


I got it James and thanks! Here's a tidbit on how we do it up the coast! 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15286&highlight=bbq


----------



## BillPleasant (Nov 23, 2007)

Man that looks like you guys had a blast! Great Job!

Wait.......wait.....is that "sunshine" I see? Wow, I almost forgot what it looks like!!!! Well, I had some yesterday but it was 19 degrees!

Wish we still had a big SQ scene up here, it would be nice to put something like that together.



I am planning on driving down to Mr Marv's soiree this year...give ol' Big Red some company! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Mr Marv said:


> Looking forward to seeing you "old" guys as well as meeting the new guys this year and getting a chance to hear some of these great cars! BTW, for those not familiar the BBQ is not a "free for all" and we have limited space again so if you are not on my "list" you better contact me soon!


YGPM So. Cali. caravan FTW! I see you tentatively set it for the 21st which works great, I graduate a week before that.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> Looking forward to seeing you "old" guys as well as meeting the new guys this year and getting a chance to hear some of these great cars! BTW, for those not familiar the BBQ is not a "free for all" and we have limited space again so if you are not on my "list" you better contact me soon!


Hey Marv  

I'm an "old" guy AND I'm an old guy... 

Just like YOU! 

My best to the family


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Marv, ygpm now.
> 
> 
> hmm, If these local meets are this fun, I wonder how Marv's bbq is like.
> We had pizza at our meet, but BBQ sounds much better. yum


Hey James, maybe we can convince Marv to provide barbecue chicken pizza.  The Marvelous One is quite accommodating of special dietary needs. Right, Marv?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

fredridge said:


> 3-way... midbas in doors, midrange in kicks and tweets in pillars


OK. Which drivers are you planning to use? I would need to take a look at the specs before I make any recommendations.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> YGPM So. Cali. caravan FTW! I see you tentatively set it for the 21st which works great, I graduate a week before that.


I'm down for a caravan. Maybe BigRed can tow my old car all the way over there


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

James Bang said:


> I'm down for a caravan. Maybe BigRed can tow my old car all the way over there


can we take turns getting towed? or maybe monkeyboy can bring his truck too, that way both our cars can be towed! haha


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

It's gonna be kinda awkward all of us driving alone, if you get towed at least you'll be company for somebody


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'm down for a caravan. Maybe BigRed can tow my old car all the way over there


If Marv gives me an invite I would love to caravan.


James,

Great job and kudos for taking the time to put this together.


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

are all of you guys staying just for the day and heading back at night?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I totally up for a caravan, but depends on the time..... depending on my schedule my goal will be to head up Friday morning and leaving after the bbq Saturday afternoon... if my wife doesn't go I would be willing to share a room


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm down for the whole experience! I do snore though so beware


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I'm down for the whole experience! I do snore though so beware


I was just going to ask how bad Fred's snoring was.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

CPAP- FTW-greatest thing to ever help with my sleep and snoring and I own a trmpur-pedic

not much snoring now but a lite constant white noise from the machine.... with that said, sound may not be the problem.... more worried about gas


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> CPAP- FTW-greatest thing to ever help with my sleep and snoring and I own a trmpur-pedic
> 
> not much snoring now but a lite constant white noise from the machine.... with that said, sound may not be the problem.... more worried about gas


Gasoline or GAS!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Gas...SBD's



michaelsil1 said:


> Gasoline or GAS!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

camry_tuner said:


> can we take turns getting towed? or maybe monkeyboy can bring his truck too, that way both our cars can be towed! haha


I'd be down. I certainly won't be showing the truck unless the MS-8 is out by then any my install is done.

I could be a tow vehicle/bed storage though.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll tow a vehicle, but I have been known to do 80 towing though  I hope peter_euro is at the bbq  He seems to really like my install


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'll tow a vehicle, but I have been known to do 80 towing though  I hope peter_euro is at the bbq  He seems to really like my install


I really like your install.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> I really like your install.


i think we all really like his install


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i hope peter coms too, last year, i forgot what the reasoning of it was. comon peter, i know you read this, please show up?


----------

